# Wide feets?!



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

Not whoring your threads D), but I have HUGE feet (loluknowwhatpeoplesayabouthugefeetamiriteamiritelolol) and the nikes feet me great. I have a 12mm gap between my big toe and the one next to it and zero arch. They fit me great and they obviously look fresh as fuck. I definitely reccommend trying out boots that aren't boa though. Customizing the fit is a necessity if you have goofy wide feet. I realized that after trying on a few pairs of double boas.


----------



## rb828 (Jan 26, 2011)

I had problems like you describe for a while. My left foot is bigger and wider then my right and it was hard to find a good fit. This year I bought some DC Judge boots. I thought that the double boa would help and while it was a little better, it did not solve the problem. I decided to put a pair of Superfeet insoles in that I had broken in really well with my running shoes. The seem to have done the trick. I have been out with them for 5 or 6 days and the pain is gone. Might be worth a try if you have not tried this yet.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

my hesitation with any inserts is that the boots are a 9.5 and realistically i could be wearing a 10..they fit, but they're already snug. im afraid with an insert there wont be enough room in there

and ,andreas im definitely gonna look into the nikes. it just sucks that theres really no way to know how theyre gonna feel until theyre on the mountain


----------



## rb828 (Jan 26, 2011)

You can get them in different thicknesses. Superfeet makes a black pair that is supposed to be thin.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

ill have to look into that then..i love my boots for the speedzone lacing, the look and the lightness, but riding with my feet hurting is so damn distracting and miserable


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

definitely check out superfeet before you buy new boots, as long as fit is the only issue. Make sure to wear the boots around the house for 6-8 hours and walk a lot. It'll push a lot of pressure points out and simulates lots of use. Think of how little your foot moves in your binding in comparison to walking around. walking in the boots will be like riding for 7 days straight.


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

> definitely check out superfeet before you buy new boots, as long as fit is the only issue. Make sure to wear the boots around the house for 6-8 hours and walk a lot. It'll push a lot of pressure points out and simulates lots of use. Think of how little your foot moves in your binding in comparison to walking around. walking in the boots will be like riding for 7 days straight.


I got a pair of Kaiju's off the intarwebs, which I know isnt the greatest move. But I figured im 9.5 in Nike and from what I read Kaiju's run pretty true to size. So I try them on and they feel great but about 30 minutes into wearing them the front part of my foot and toes fall asleep. 

Ive tried not tightening the inner laces too tight and using the lace lock to keep the outers somewhat loose down there. My question is Ive worn these around the house a total of 90 minutes. Can I reasonably expect this to disappear by walking around in them from time to time between now and next season (I live in NYC)?


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

I experienced the same thing when I didn't move my feet. I have everything tightened snug, not so that it restricts blood flow, but so they fit as if I were snowboarding in them. Walk around, jog in place, flex the boots a lot, and just keep flexing and putting pressure into them from all different angles to simulate snowboarding. Eventually they will start to fit like pillows for your feet, and if they don't, they might not be the best boot for your foot.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

*Wide Salomon Dialogues & decent footbeds are the answer!*

I had the same problem. Then I bought a pair of 11.5 Salomon wide Dialogues. They are the 2009 but are plenty wide. In fact they barely fit my l/xl Targa bindings. Buy from back country & return them if they don't fit. I also have a pair of the the orange superfeet that I cut in half for my ski boots and they give me plenty of room in the toe box. I wish the heels were a little smaller but i plan on putting in J-bars next season.
-Pain in my arches from lack of support. fixed with the superfeet
-pressure points from over tightening my laces & bindings. fixed with new boots


----------

